
How Guile (and Scheme) Could Really Win the Language Selection War - gnosis
http://benjisimon.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-guile-and-scheme-could-really-win.html
======
melling
Isn't Guile going to be integrated with Emacs at some point? I thought the
work has already been completed so Guile can run elisp as well. If Emacs devs
could switch to Scheme (Guile) while having backward compatibility with elisp
then a lot of cool stuff could be written in Emacs that can't be done now for
performance reasons.

~~~
lucian1900
I've also heard of plans to from C+elispvm to Guile Scheme + elisp
compatibility, but at least some Emacs people seem to be against it. Try
asking in #emacs

